# Duck giblets n cornbread dressing



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Duck giblets are well worth saving. The meat from hearts, gizzards, and even those skinny necks, can be added to dressing. The dressing can be used as a side dish or a stand alone meal.

Here's the giblets from a mixed bag of ducks that was added to cornbread dressing; a hearty meal in itself. This is an easy one; takes about 30 minutes to prepare.



Ingredients:

2/3 cup - duck hearts and gizzards, chopped
14 oz - chicken or duck broth
1/4 cup - butter
1/4 cup - dried wild mushrooms, chopped
1- 6oz box of cornbread dressing

Hearts and gizzards from a mix bag of ducks:


Make sure the tough white skin is removed from the gizzards. Dried wild Slippery Jack (_suillus luteus_) mushrooms were included:


Instructions:


Melt butter in a large skillet over medium heat
Cut hearts and gizzards into small pieces.
Sauté giblets for 5 minutes.
Add broth and dried mushrooms, reduce heat and simmer for 10 minutes.
Stir in stuffing mix, cover and let stand for 5 minutes before serving.
Makes about 4 servings:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Goob I hope I grow up just like you

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

